# [SOLVED] wireless connection not working



## pntball650 (Oct 15, 2012)

I am trying to fix a friend's computer and have done just about everything that I can think of to fix it now I am stumped. The laptop is a toshiba satellite running windows 7 home prem.... It will not find any wireless signals to connect to. Initially wired connections would not work either but I have resolved that issue. Also an additional, possibly unrelated issue is when I click on the wireless icon and click troubleshoot it says "An error occurred while trouble shooting: A problem is preventing the troubleshooter from starting" view error details yields *Package ID*: unknown *Path*: C:\windows\diagnostics\system\networking* Error Code*: 0x800B010E *Source*: Engine *User*: ME-PC\ME *Context*: Elevated

The wireless card is a Realtek RTL8191SE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC. Device manager as well as Network connections shows it as performing fine. I know that the modem as well as router is all working fine.

So far I have:

uninstalled and reinstalled the driver
Startup repair
SFC /SCANNOW
netsh int ip reset
netsh winsock reset
netsh int ipv4 reset
netsh int ipv6 reset

any ideas?


----------



## fishman15 (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: wireless connection not working*

Check Toshibas website and make sure you've updated all system drivers, chipset, BIOs, etc. Make sure WIFI is enabled in the BIOS (if the option is there).
Are you using Windows to manage wireless profiles or something 3rd party? Do you have the WLan AutoConfig service running?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: wireless connection not working*








and welcome to the Forum

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if found here's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL* and press enter.


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## pntball650 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: wireless connection not working*



fishman15 said:


> Check Toshibas website and make sure you've updated all system drivers, chipset, BIOs, etc. Make sure WIFI is enabled in the BIOS (if the option is there).
> Are you using Windows to manage wireless profiles or something 3rd party? Do you have the WLan AutoConfig service running?



I have updated all drivers. Wifi is enabled in the BIOS. Using windows to manage wifi and yes wlan service is running


----------



## pntball650 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: wireless connection not working*



Old Rich said:


> and welcome to the Forum
> 
> Lets take a peek at your network environment:
> 
> ...


No problem with modem or router as I can use it on three different devices and have also tried the broken laptop on another network unsuccessfully.

Anyways I power cycled everything and did as you said.+
Removed all stored wireless profiles.
No proxy settings.

ipconfig without ethernet connected
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Becky>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Becky-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8152/8158 PCI-E Fast Ethernet C
ontroller (NDIS 6.20) #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C8-0A-A9-83-38-ED
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E130D1F3-9AC0-4068-B6FC-313D8444C0D8}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Becky>

ipconfig with ethernet connected
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Becky>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Becky-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8152/8158 PCI-E Fast Ethernet C
ontroller (NDIS 6.20) #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C8-0A-A9-83-38-ED
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f88b:7f28:df9c:fa2a%22(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.116(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, October 16, 2012 2:57:56 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, October 17, 2012 2:57:56 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 516426409
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-79-E0-F9-C8-0A-A9-83-38-ED

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.177.176.38
71.92.29.130
24.217.201.67
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E130D1F3-9AC0-4068-B6FC-313D8444C0D8}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Becky>


----------



## pntball650 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: wireless connection not working*

forgot the screen shot


----------



## pntball650 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: wireless connection not working*

there is also a wifi switch with the function keys thought I would just throw in that that is also enabled

also would like to point out another symptom....if I go to manually connect to a wireless network it says "An unexpected error occurred"....thats the only details given


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: wireless connection not working*

According to both *ipconfig /all* there is no wi-fi adapter that i can see.

Thanks for output.

Can you post a screenshot of device manager with network adapters expanded to see if the wi-fi adapter is showing up in there please.


----------



## pntball650 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: wireless connection not working*

here ya go .... weird huh


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: wireless connection not working*

Thank you for the information it is helpful.

What internet security(anti-virus & firewall) program are you using?


----------



## pntball650 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: wireless connection not working*

kapersky antivirus with windows firewall....also have done all windows updates available


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: wireless connection not working*

Can you delete all wireless profiles.

As a test can you disable the windows firewall and restart pc and see if it lets you connect.


----------



## pntball650 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: wireless connection not working*

FIXED! opened properties of wireless adapter and noticed something that I had not previously seen....Kapersky Anti-Virus NDIS 6 filter....unchecked restarted and it worked.....computers are so crazy


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: wireless connection not working*

Excellent news thanks for posting your solution the NDIS filter integrates into your network adapters and creates a mini port to detect threats and is known to cause loss of internet connectivity.

I'll mark this thread as solved.


----------

